# Chester the Chesapeake



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Just launched this week!

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*

Chester the Chesapeake is one heck of a dog. He hasn't written one book but three!

This single volume edition features all three of Chester's books in the Chester the Chesapeake series. Beginning as a puppy, Chester grows and learns to share, follow rules, and give back to his community as a therapy dog. Other dogs and a cat join the household and the unique personalities of all the dogs shine.

Children love entering Chester's world with real pictures and first person narration. However, this trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair!

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The Trilogy has been bundled together for the bargain price of $6.99! (Like the cover?)

It includes these individual books:
*Chester the Chesapeake
Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime
Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Barbara. . . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)
*
Chester the Chesapeake is one heck of a dog. He hasn't written one book but three!

This single volume edition features all three of Chester's books in the Chester the Chesapeake series. Beginning as a puppy, Chester grows and learns to share, follow rules, and give back to his community as a therapy dog. Other dogs and a cat join the household and the unique personalities of all the dogs shine.

Children love entering Chester's world with real pictures and first person narration. However, this trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair!

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The Trilogy has been bundled together for the bargain price of $6.99! (Like the cover?)

It includes these individual books:
*Chester the Chesapeake
Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime
Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime*


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*

Chester the Chesapeake is one heck of a dog. He hasn't written one book but three!

This single volume edition features all three of Chester's books in the Chester the Chesapeake series. Beginning as a puppy, Chester grows and learns to share, follow rules, and give back to his community as a therapy dog. Other dogs and a cat join the household and the unique personalities of all the dogs shine.

Children love entering Chester's world with real pictures and first person narration. However, this trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair!

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The Trilogy has been bundled together for the bargain price of $6.99.

It includes these individual books:
*Chester the Chesapeake* ($2.99 sold separately)
*Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime* ($2.99 sold separately)
*Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime* ($2.99 sold separately)


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*

Chester the Chesapeake is one heck of a dog. He hasn't written one book but three!

This single volume edition features all three of Chester's books in the Chester the Chesapeake series. Beginning as a puppy, Chester grows and learns to share, follow rules, and give back to his community as a therapy dog. Other dogs and a cat join the household and the unique personalities of all the dogs shine.

Children love entering Chester's world with real pictures and first person narration. However, this trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair!

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The Trilogy has been bundled together for $6.99.

It includes these individual books:
*Chester the Chesapeake* ($2.99 sold separately)
*Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime * ($2.99 sold separately)
*Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime* ($2.99 sold separately)

Here are some some reviews for the first book:

"Young children will find it easy to relate to Chester the Chesapeake as he learns to share, listen, follow the rules, and ultimately, be of service to his larger community. 
Chester is a winner!" Patricia Lynch, Elementary School Teacher, NY

"Chester is a great storyteller!" Marcia Donovan, Putnam Library Storyteller, Cookeville, TN

"This is an excellent book to help children to understand the loving bond that is created when a dog enters one's life. The realistic pictures and real life situations make learning more relatable for 
children." Dawn Murphy, Early Education Teacher, Smithville, TN


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Kids and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Children love the Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy with all three of the Chester the Chesapeake books from the series. Chester is a real dog who tells the stories. The books have real pictures of Chester and his dog brothers as they learn, follow rules, give back to the community, and have fun. And for summer, the Chester the Chesapeake Summertime book shines with ideas about what children can do (as well as dogs).

All three of Chester's books have been bundled together for a special price. Included are:

Chester the Chesapeake Book One
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)* - http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit Chester at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

What's better than one of the three loveable *Chester the Chesapeake* books for children?

All three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy* 
(And it includes *Summertime*, where Chester shows his brother all the marvelous things they can do in summer - with real pictures! These things apply to kids, too).

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit Chester at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Kids and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Children love the Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy with all three of the Chester the Chesapeake books from the series. Chester is a real dog who tells the stories. The books have real pictures of Chester and his dog brothers as they learn, follow rules, give back to the community, and have fun. And for summer, the Chester the Chesapeake Summertime book shines with ideas about what children can do (as well as dogs).

All three of Chester's books have been bundled together for a special price. Included are:

Chester the Chesapeake Book One
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)* - http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit Chester at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Kids and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Children love the Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy with all three of the Chester the Chesapeake books from the series. Chester is a real dog who tells the stories with real pictures of Chester and his dog brothers as they learn, follow rules, give back to the community, and have fun. And the Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime book shines with examples of what children can do in summer (as well as dogs).

All three of Chester's books have been bundled together for a special price. Included are:

Chester the Chesapeake Book One
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)* - http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit Chester at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Kids and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Children love *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy* with all three of the Chester the Chesapeake books from the series. Chester tells the stories with real pictures of him and his dog brothers as they learn, follow rules, give back to the community, and have fun. And the Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime book shines with examples of what children can do in summer (as well as dogs).

All three of Chester's books have been bundled together for a special price. Included are:

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime
*
T*he Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)* - http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit Chester at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

What's better than one of the three loveable Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

All three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit Chester at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
Also, all links are available there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

What's better than one of the three loveable Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

All three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit Chester at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
Also, all links are available there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Children & dogs go together like butterflies & wildflowers!

All three of Chester's children's books are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

Meet Chester at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
You'll find a 'Chester's page' about this loveable therapy dog, his books, and all links.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

What's better than one of the three Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

All three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
Also, all ebook and paperback links are available there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Kids and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Children love *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy* with all three of the Chester the Chesapeake books from the series. Chester tells the stories with real pictures of him and his dog brothers as they learn, follow rules, give back to the community, and have fun.

All three of Chester's books have been bundled together for a special price. Included are:

Chester the Chesapeake Book One
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)* - http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit Chester at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Children love The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy with all three of the Chester the Chesapeake books from the series. Chester tells the stories with real pictures of him and his dog brothers as they learn, follow rules, give back to the community, and have fun. Chester is the template to inspire good children's lessons.

All three of Chester's books have been bundled together for a special price. Included are:

Chester the Chesapeake Book One
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)* - http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Meet Chester at his website and learn about this therapy dog. Also, all links, including the popular paperbacks are listed: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)* - http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

Meet Chester at his website and learn about this therapy dog. Also, all links, including the popular paperbacks are listed: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

And finally, a fun Chester video: ENJOY!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Children love The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy! The Trilogy has all three of the Chester the Chesapeake books from the series. Chester tells the stories with real pictures. With his dog brothers, they learn, follow the rules, give back to the community, and have fun.

All three of Chester's books have been bundled together for a special price. Included are:

Chester the Chesapeake Book One
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)* - http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit Chester at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com and watch Chester's video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

All three of Chester's loveable books have been bundled together for a special price. Included are:

Chester the Chesapeake Book One
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series*) - http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit Chester at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com and watch Chester's new video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Children love The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy with all three of the Chester the Chesapeake books from the series. Chester tells the stories with real pictures of him and his dog brothers as they learn, follow rules, give back to the community, and have fun. Chester is the template to inspire good children's lessons.

All three of Chester's books have been bundled together for a special price. Included are:

Chester the Chesapeake Book One
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)* - http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Meet Chester at his website and learn about this therapy dog. Also, all links, including the popular paperbacks are listed: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

Check out Chester's video below. It is sure to make you smile!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)* - http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

Chester's website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Children love *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy* with all three of the Chester the Chesapeake books from the series. Chester tells the stories with real pictures of him and his dog brothers as they learn, follow rules, give back to the community, and have fun. Chester is the template to inspire good children's lessons.

All three of Chester's books have been bundled together for a special price. Included are:

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime*

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)* - http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Meet Chester at his website and learn about this therapy dog. Also, all links, including the popular paperbacks are listed: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

Check out Chester's video below. It is sure to make you smile!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

What's better than one of the three Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

All three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook and paperback links are available there.

And check out Chester's video below! It's sure to make you smile.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Want a big smile today? Meet Chester in his video below!

Children love The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy with all three of the Chester the Chesapeake books from the series. Chester tells the stories with real pictures of him and his dog brothers as they learn, follow rules, give back to the community, and have a blast. Chester is the template to inspire good children's lessons.

All three of Chester's books have been bundled together for a special price. Included are:

Chester the Chesapeake Book One
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)* - http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Meet Chester at his website and learn about this therapy dog. Also, all links, including the popular paperbacks are listed: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Want a big smile today? Meet Chester in his video below!

Children love *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy* with the first three of the Chester the Chesapeake books from the series. The stories are written from Chester's point of view and illustrated with real pictures of all the dogs. Besides being fun, Chester inspires good children's lessons.

The first three (there are four) of Chester's books have been bundled together for a special price. Included are:

Chester the Chesapeake Book One
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)* - http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Meet Chester at his website and learn about this therapy dog. Also, all links, including the popular paperbacks are listed: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

Check out Chester's video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Children & dogs go together like butterflies & wildflowers! Meet Chester in his video below or at his website - it's sure to put a smile on your face.

Children love The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy with the first three of the Chester the Chesapeake books from the series. The stories are written from Chester's point of view and illustrated with real pictures of all the dogs. Besides being fun, Chester inspires good children's lessons.

The first three (there are four) of Chester's books have been bundled together for a special price. Included are:

Chester the Chesapeake Book One
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime

The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Meet Chester at his website and learn about this therapy dog. Also, all links, including the popular paperbacks are listed: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
Chester's video is below as well.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Children & dogs go together like butterflies & wildflowers!

Children love The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy with the first three of the Chester the Chesapeake books from the series. The stories are written from Chester's point of view and illustrated with real pictures. Besides being fun, Chester inspires good lessons in children.

The first three of Chester's books have been bundled together for a special price. Included are:

Chester the Chesapeake Book One
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: _Summertime_
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: _Wintertime_
Not included: Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: _My Brother Buck_

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)* - http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair!

Meet Chester at his website and learn all about this therapy dog. Also, all links, including the popular paperbacks are listed: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
Chester's video is below as well.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook and paperback links are available there.

And check out Chester's video below! It's sure to make you smile.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook and paperback links are available there.

And check out Chester's video below! It's sure to make you smile.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!
*
What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook and paperback links are available there.

And check out Chester's video below! It's sure to make you smile.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook and paperback information is also there.

Chester's video is also below. It's sure to make you smile.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~
Happy New Year, including our furry friends!
~~~~~~~~~~

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook and paperback information is also there.

Chester's video is also below. It's sure to make you smile.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series).*

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook and paperback information is also there.

Chester's video is also below. It's sure to make you smile.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Meet Chester the Chesapeake, a loveable dog, who warms kids and adults' hearts alike!

The first three books in the series are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook and paperback information is also there.

Chester's video is also below. It's sure to make you smile.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Meet Chester the Chesapeake, a loveable dog, who warms kids and adults' hearts alike!

The first three books in the children's book series are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook and paperback information is also there.

Chester's video is also below. It's sure to make you smile.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

The first three books in the children's book series are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series).*

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com. Chester's books are also featured in February's Publisher's Weekly select.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

The first three books out of four in this children's book series are bundled together in The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series).

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this celebrity therapy dog with his own book series at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com. Chester's books are also featured in February's Publisher's Weekly select.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

The first three books out of four in this children's book series are bundled together in The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - only $2.99.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this celebrity therapy dog with his own book series at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com. Chester's books are also featured in February's Publisher's Weekly select.

Watch the fun video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook and paperback information is also there.

Chester's video below is sure to make you smile.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook and paperback information is also there.

Chester's video below is sure to make you smile.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

The first three books out of four in this children's book series are bundled together in The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series).

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this celebrity therapy dog with his own book series at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com. Chester's books are also featured in February's Publisher's Weekly select and his video is below.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

Kids and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

The first three books out of four in this children's book series are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

[URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/HS0hyp[/url]

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this celebrity therapy dog with his own book series at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Kids and dogs go together like books and summer. Stock up on their summer reads and let them meet Chester the Chesapeake at his fun website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

The first three books out of four in this children's book series are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

It's almost summer! 
Chester the Chesapeake's Summertime book is one of the three bundled books in his Trilogy.
In the story, with real pictures, Chester is the inspirational role model for children's wholesome summertime fun.

*The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series).
*

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Doctor Barbara said:


> The first three books in the children's book series are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series).*
> 
> http://amzn.to/HS0hyp
> 
> ...


Nice video.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~
Thanks Casper. I like your book covers, too!
~~~~~

Dogs and children go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Stock up their summer reads with Chester, a real therapy dog who inspires good behavior in kids.

Meet him, see reviews and all links at his website, including the very popular paperbacks.

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook and paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

Great summer reads for children!

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series).
*
http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook and paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

Great summer reads for children!

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook and paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

Great summer reads for children!

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

Kids and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

Great summer reads for children!

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

The first three out of four books in this children's book series are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this celebrity therapy dog with his own book series at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com. 
Chester's books were featured in February's Publisher's Weekly select and his video is below.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

The first three books out of four in this children's book series are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)* - only $2.99.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this celebrity therapy dog with his own book series at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com. Chester's books are also featured in February's Publisher's Weekly select.

Watch the fun video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

The first three books out of four in this children's book series are bundled together in The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - only $2.99.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this celebrity therapy dog with his own book series at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com. Chester's books are also featured in February's Publisher's Weekly select.

Watch the fun video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********************

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Not only is Chester the Chesapeake a philanthropic therapy dog, but he warms children and adult hearts with his children's
book series.

The first three of his books are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Not only is Chester the Chesapeake a philanthropic therapy dog, but he warms children and adult hearts with his children's
book series.

The first three of his books are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********************

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Not only is Chester the Chesapeake a philanthropic therapy dog, but he warms children and adult hearts with his children's
book series.

The first three of his books are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Visit this loveable dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********************

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair. Scroll down the page to see his video!

Visit this loveable therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********************

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair. Scroll down the page to see his video!

Visit this loveable therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Not only is Chester the Chesapeake a philanthropic therapy dog, but he warms children and adult hearts with his children's
book series.

The first three of his books are bundled together in The *Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair and makes the perfect
gift for children.

Visit this loveable dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Books make the best Christmas presents for kids. Foster their love of reading with a heartwarming dog!

The first three of Chester's books are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair and makes the perfect
gift for children.

Visit this loveable dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Books make the best Christmas presents for kids. Foster their love of reading with a heartwarming dog (who's also a therapy dog)!

The first three of Chester's books are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*_.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair and makes the perfect
gift for children.

Visit this loveable dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there._


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Books make the best Christmas presents for kids. Foster their love of reading with a heartwarming dog (who's also a therapy dog)!

The first three of Chester's books are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair and makes the perfect
gift for children.

Visit this loveable dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Not only is Chester the Chesapeake a philanthropic therapy dog, but he warms children and adult hearts with his children's
book series.

The first three of his books are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair and makes the perfect
gift for children.

Visit this loveable dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Not only is Chester the Chesapeake a philanthropic therapy dog, but he warms children and adult hearts with his children's
book series.

The first three of his books are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair and makes the perfect
gift for children.

Visit this loveable dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Not only is Chester the Chesapeake a philanthropic therapy dog, but he warms children and adult hearts with his children's
book series. This series has been given a thumbs up by Publisher's Weekly.

The first three of his books are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair and makes the perfect
gift for children.

Visit this loveable dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********************

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair. Scroll down the page to see his video!

Visit this loveable therapy dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********************

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)!

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. Enjoy his video.
You can check out Chester's website underneath his covers below for more information about this therapy dog and his books.*


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********************

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Check out his video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********************

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Check out his video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********************

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Check out his video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********************

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view, a real dog who inspires good children's lessons, and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair.

Check out his video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Not only is Chester the Chesapeake a philanthropic therapy dog, but he warms children and adult hearts with his children's
book series. This series has been given a thumbs up by Publisher's Weekly.

The first three of his books are bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*.

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair and makes the perfect
gift for children.

Visit this loveable dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********************

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*!

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. Enjoy his video.
You can check out Chester's website underneath his covers below for more information about this therapy dog and his books.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********************
A great ebook gift for Easter!

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)!

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. Enjoy his video.
You can check out Chester's website underneath his covers below for more information about this therapy dog and his books.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Not only is Chester the Chesapeake a philanthropic therapy dog, but he warms children and adult hearts with his children's
book series. This series has been given a thumbs up by Publisher's Weekly.

The first three of his books are bundled together in The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series).

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. This Trilogy is so much fun, it's a family affair and makes the perfect
gift for children.

Visit this loveable dog and his video at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
All ebook & paperback information is also there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********************

What's better than one of the four Chester the Chesapeake books for children?

The first three bundled together in *The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series)*!

http://amzn.to/HS0hyp

The books are written from Chester's point of view and are illustrated with real pictures. Enjoy his video.
You can check out Chester's website underneath his covers below for more information about this therapy dog and his books.


----------

